# Dynamat



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I was looking on eBay to see what kind of deals I could find on dynamat for my trunk, and I found this. What do you guys think? 

Also I have heard of fatmat but don't know if the quality is any good. Could you guys also give me some input on the other 2 links posted below.

Thanks


This Stuff

This One Also


I've never had to use dynamat in the past so i'm not so savy with this stuff.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Fatmat is crap, Dynamat regular is crap but the Xtreme is nice, I've never heard of "thermo damp" before so I would be weary.

Other brands that are as good as Dynamat Xtreme (proven in tests) and cheaper are secondskin (who recently marked down their prices drastically) and raammat. Both are butyl based like Dynamat Xtreme. Butyl deadeners are much much better than the cheap asphalt deadeners (fatmat, regular dynamat, probably that thermo damp stuff). They stick better, stay together better, tolerate heat better, and don't need a heat gun to apply.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

So my best bet would be to go with secondskin then. 20 sq feet should be enough for my trunk right?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

maybe one layer


why are you deadening? reduce rattles, reduce road noise, improve sound?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

To reduce rattling from my subs.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well the rattles from subs come from all around, every panel, every piece of plastic. You could deaden the trunk but it wouldn't make much of a difference, you could do the trunk lid though which would help.

I would do the rear deck and trunk lid mainly for rattles, the trunk and floor will help with road noise if you want to do them.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay cool. How much do you recommend I should get?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Rear deck is maybe 10sqft, trunk is maybe 20-25, trunk lid is maybe 6-10, floor depends on how much of it you do.

That's per layer, for reducing rattles 1 layer on the deck should be fine, at least 2 on the trunk lid, then if you want to do the floor and trunk as well that's another 40 maybe.

100sqft got me (1 layer in all areas except where noted) the outer door skin and the inner door panel for each front door (4sqft per layer), the inner door panel for each rear door (3sqft per?), most of the floor (15sqft?), under the rear seat (5sqft?), the trunk (20sqft?), rear deck (10sqft?), roof (15sqft?), and 2 layers on the trunk lid (15sqft?). Most of those are just guesses, but they seem about right, and yes I realize it doesn't add up to 100, but it's close


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay cool. My next question would be, where can I get secondskin for cheap? LoL


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

from their site, and use the coupon code "Second Skin Rox!" to get an extra 20% off (not sure how long that will last)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Is eDead any good? Secondskin is expensive. LoL


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

edead is asphault based, like fatmat but maybe a little better, it's not as good as raammat and not nearly as good as secondskin or dynamat xtreme


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> edead is asphault based, like fatmat but maybe a little better, it's not as good as raammat and not nearly as good as secondskin or dynamat xtreme


From what I have heard its actually a little worse. If you want a good deadener a little less than ss look at the raammat


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

FYI, parts express sells vinyl-based generic damper here: http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage...D=37&sm=1&so=2&search_type=100453251&desc=ASC

I am not sure if this price is competitive, but I will put it in there for your research.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> from their site, and use the coupon code "Second Skin Rox!" to get an extra 20% off (not sure how long that will last)


This coupon doesn't work. Do you have any other coupon codes?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hm, I didn't think it would end that fast

here is a thread about the issue, not sure what's been decided:
http://www.caraudioforum.com/vbb3/showthread.php?t=228436


Edit: There is a coupon for members of the secondskin forum. I'm a member (I have like 1 post) so I don't want to just post the code, but I'm sure you can find it easy enough:
http://secondskinaudio.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> hm, I didn't think it would end that fast
> 
> here is a thread about the issue, not sure what's been decided:
> http://www.caraudioforum.com/vbb3/showthread.php?t=228436
> ...


What's your screen name over there? I will put you as a referral.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

same as it is over here, sr20dem0n


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay good, that's what I put in.


----------

